# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  "Semi-permanent" Gazebo- will it get blown away in the storms

## PaulKaren

HI All, 
Been thinking about buying what is advertised as a "semi permanent" gazebo from major hardware store. It is 3m x 3m x 2.4m High with a canvas roof which has what looks to be an air vent type thing at the point of the roof. I have no problems dyna bolting the structure down but was wondering if anyone has had any dramas with the canvas in big storms. Last year on the Gold Coast we got smashed and heaps of shade sails around here got ripped etc. You can buy the roof seperately but dont really want to have to change it every year. Got no time to build a permanent one but need a bit of shade around the pool. THoughts/ experiences anyone? Cheers...

----------


## SilentButDeadly

It'll get hammered...they aren't designed for any significant wind loading.  Best to talk to a professional but be prepared to pay a professional price.

----------


## pauljygrant

I know the type of gazebo you are thinking about and agree that it will be destroyed in high winds.
yes, you can buy replacement covers but you also risk the metal getting damaged by winds.
also, the metal is only powder coated and from memory is a combination of steel and aluminium.  If it does contain steel, it will rust after a couple of years unless you dismantle and store it during the wet season.
a couple of posts and a shade sail would be my preference if I was wanting to keep costs down.
paul

----------


## jatt

Usually the fabric that is used in the hardware store bought stuff is crap.  Doesnt seem to have too much in the way of UV protection in the fabric. 
Know the type u r referring to.  The shop at times gets requests to recanvas these things.  Its a straight out no.   
The cost itself usually turns folks off. 
wrt to the hardware store bought stuff, what I recommend for folks down this way is a domed shaped one (bit like a greenhouse). can put a couple of em together.  The difference here is you essentially have a big rectangle that can be made and trimmed a bit up on site. 
The shop did one and with a bit of dicking around a reasonably sturdy cover was produced.  The site was fairly well protected from howling winds I might add.  You need a suitable fabric and sufficient tension.

----------

